# How to embed picture files in email??



## Prabhagaran (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi all

I want to embed(not attach) a few picture files in email and send to my yahoo group members such a way as if we all receive email forwards from friends..

Hope you got the point.. I do not want to attach them as regular files that would be displayed in the attachments list.. 

I ve tried to write HTML code with the pictures embedded(using <IMG> tag) into it and then attached that HTML file in email but only a box is displayed with an "into(X)" mark instead of the picture.. 

Help Please... 

Thanks in advance,
Prabhagaran


----------



## Garbage (Jul 22, 2007)

U can upload those pictures on some free picture hosting website & give it's link in ur HTML code.

OR simply if u have Yahoo! Premier account, then compose mails using Outlook Express in which u can embed pictures as well


----------



## Prabhagaran (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh thats a cool idea.. Thanks bro.. 
Have to search for a free pic hosting site


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 23, 2007)

You can upload the photo in the yahoo group files or photos section and send the link too...

Arun


----------



## almighty (Jul 23, 2007)

outlook 2003 or 2007 
just paste ur photos in mail 
and u r done
try it


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 23, 2007)

Also you can just upload pics as yahoo photos and send a link as ur email


----------



## Prabhagaran (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow fantastic ideas are coming up.... 

Thanks bros very much...


----------

